# He calls me "love" and has said that I always look beautiful.



## FatBarbieDoll (Feb 22, 2019)

What is the meaning behind this? Perhaps there isn't any?

I am trying to not get my hopes up. He is a FB friend and absolutely gorgeous.

On one hand, he does what I described above but, on the other, only hits me up to video chat so he can masturbate. However, he has also "liked" and commented on my posts which, unless I am mistaken, his friends can see, so that would kinda out him as a fatty lover when this activity shows up in the News Feeds of said friends.

He may ask how I am doing, but has not bothered to really get to know me, though. I've found myself a bit teary-eyed when I fantasize about him loving me and us spending our lives together, something that will probably never happen. I also figure he is talking to at least one other chick, so he likely says these things to her too.

I am still, for the most part, keeping him at an emotional distance. It's mostly a dream but a very wonderful one at that.


----------



## bigisland (Feb 22, 2019)

Move on


----------



## FatBarbieDoll (Feb 22, 2019)

bigisland said:


> Move on


I kinda have in the sense that I am not too invested in him. I am talking to many other people.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Feb 22, 2019)

While I won't even pretend to know anything about Facebook and it's workings (I'll let others comment on that aspect of your post), I am a study of people and what their actions suggest. If a guy/gal isn't seeking to get to know you better, then they aren't wanting to start a relationship. Relationships are like plants: You have to plant a seed (put a thought into someone's head), water it (pour out answers to questions), and give it sunlight (allow the other person to shine). It takes effort and if one party or the other is not putting forth effort, then they don't plan on the relationship living too long.


----------



## FatBarbieDoll (Feb 22, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> While I won't even pretend to know anything about Facebook and it's workings (I'll let others comment on that aspect of your post), I am a study of people and what their actions suggest. If a guy/gal isn't seeking to get to know you better, then they aren't wanting to start a relationship. Relationships are like plants: You have to plant a seed (put a thought into someone's head), water it (pour out answers to questions), and give it sunlight (allow the other person to shine). It takes effort and if one party or the other is not putting forth effort, then they don't plan on the relationship living too long.



I think you are right. I just wish he would not give me even a fraction of hope by calling me "love" and saying sweet things like what I mentioned above.


----------



## bigisland (Feb 22, 2019)

FatBarbieDoll said:


> I kinda have in the sense that I am not too invested in him. I am talking to many other people.


I saying from my point of view as a guy, make your emotional distance long distance as a larger person you are entitled to all the respect and fulfillment from a relationship long or short.
FaceTime masturbation is not love or acceptance even in a casual relationship you should expect to be seen together in public associations with friends, family etc.
Unless that’s what you want move on


----------



## BigElectricKat (Feb 22, 2019)

I'm sure that there are plenty of guys out there that would have nice words for you to hear. Words are great. I love words. Especially when they are spoken by someone who understands their power. But words mean nothing without actions to back them up. That's the true test: do the actions back up the words and vice versa.


----------



## FatBarbieDoll (Feb 23, 2019)

bigisland said:


> I saying from my point of view as a guy, make your emotional distance long distance as a larger person you are entitled to all the respect and fulfillment from a relationship long or short.
> FaceTime masturbation is not love or acceptance even in a casual relationship you should expect to be seen together in public associations with friends, family etc.
> Unless that’s what you want move on



Sorry but I failed to mention that he lives in a completely different state.


----------



## toecutter18 (Feb 23, 2019)

Sounds like you guys are long distance friends with benefits. If you’re content with that then enjoy it. I’ve been there several times. Don’t get too emotionally wrapped up in it because odds are these types of relationships don’t go beyond FWB over long distance. Again I’m in such a relationship with someone I really would like to have something more with, but for one of us to move is making that idea seem like fantasy.


----------



## Starling (Feb 23, 2019)

It sounds like he loves whacking off to you, not necessarily that he is interested in anything else. Also his friends won’t be able to see his comments on your page unless you are friends with them too. If it’s a purely online thing they are likely none the wiser. Sorry if that sounds harsh but talk is cheap and I wouldn’t put any stock in it. See if he still calls you love if you put a stop to the video wanking and insist you meet in person.


----------



## agouderia (Feb 23, 2019)

FBD - stop overinterpreting. 
Whatever goes on on Facebook shouldn't be taken to seriously - and a "FB friend" is no better than a casual acquaintance.
Also - depending on where he is from in the US, "love" and "beautiful" are used in an inflationary manner and are no more than general ways of addressing someone, with no personal meaning at all.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 23, 2019)

He probably calls all the ladies he has been e-intimate with love. I wouldn't mind the term of endearment myself from an online acquaintance but I wouldn't put a lot stock in it. If you dig the cam sessions, then enjoy it all for that it's worth. If he hasn't tried to "up the ante" with you by this time, then he's not going to.
Don't take it personally. He probably thinks you're beautiful and loves looking at you....but being long-distance, he's probably never going to take it further.
A man finding you attractive doesn't really make him love you. That's how love goes...free yourself up for others that want to go further


----------



## Shotha (Feb 23, 2019)

I would say that, if your not happy with his behaviour towards you, you should just drop him.

On the other hand, I don't think that geographical distance should be an issue, unless there are really good reasons not to move. I moved to the other side of the planet to be with someone that I loved. I moved from England to New Zealand.

Love is always worth pursuing, whatever the difficulty and cost, but is someone is just using you, you're better off without them.


----------



## FatBarbieDoll (Mar 6, 2019)

agouderia said:


> FBD - stop overinterpreting.
> Whatever goes on on Facebook shouldn't be taken to seriously - and a "FB friend" is no better than a casual acquaintance.
> Also - depending on where he is from in the US, "love" and "beautiful" are used in an inflationary manner and are no more than general ways of addressing someone, with no personal meaning at all.



He lives in New Mexico.


----------



## Shotha (Mar 6, 2019)

agouderia said:


> and a "FB friend" is no better than a casual acquaintance.




Perhaps I shouldn't say this, as I don't know if my comment will move things in a positive direction or not. I don't know if being a Facebook friend makes any difference to this. Most of the friends that we make on Facebook are either contacts or acquaintances but deeper, more meaningful relationships can and do develop in the social media. We meet people with similar interests and similar problems and some very deep and meaningful relationships happen. Just because someone lives on the other side of the world and we are never likely to meet them, doesn't, for example invalidate their good advice, support or sharing of ideas and information.

To sum up, I don't think that knowing a person only from Facebook has anything to do with the kind of friendship that we develop with them. Social media are these days responsible for bringing lovers together and, at the opposite extreme, they make us prey to some real "scumbags".


----------



## LizzieJones (Mar 7, 2019)

Good advice ........


----------



## FatBarbieDoll (Mar 9, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> Good advice ........View attachment 131976



I don't do any of that -- he is always the one to initiate anything.


----------



## LizzieJones (Mar 9, 2019)

How long have you been chatting with him?


----------



## Starling (Mar 9, 2019)

FatBarbieDoll said:


> I don't do any of that -- he is always the one to initiate anything.



But if you’re the one “getting teary eyed when you think about him loving you”, then you need to be honest with yourself about what you actually want from this. 

If you truly didn’t want anything from him, you’d roll your eyes at the “love” and “beautiful” comments because you’d recognize them for the hollow flattery they most certainly are.

I’ve seen your pictures and you’re very pretty. Of course this guy wants to sleep with you, I’d imagine a whole lot of guys do. But if YOU want something else, it’s important to at least admit it to yourself. You can find a hot guy who ticks all the boxes, not just a hot guy who wants you to be his free cam girl session - guys like that are easy to find. A guy who actually deserves you getting teary eyed over him may be a bit more work to come by, but absolutely worth the effort.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Mar 11, 2019)

I love reading about people like you who are passionate, who feel deeply, who want to give and receive, no matter the body size, race, gender, religion or national origin. People who seek depth rather than superficiality. 

You have a lot of love to give and you'll eventually find someone who has it to give in return. Unfortunately, from this thread, it doesn't seem that this man is the one who is going to do that. Therefore I must echo the first responder's words: "Move on."


----------

